# How Long does URI last when taking antibiotics??



## Love'EmKitties (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello. I just got two kittens from a shelter and they have both come down with URI. (one sooner than the other). Princess was sneezing and was congested, and her eye was watery. We took her to the vet and prescribed antibiotics and a gel for her eyes. Tomorrow it will be one week since we took her and she still is sneezing, is still congested, and her eye is worse than ever. It's now closed and swollen. The only good thing is she is eating a little more now than she was a week ago. 

How long does it usually take for these antibiotics to take effect? Or should we have seen some improvements by now?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Probably the reason you haven't seen any improvement is because it's a virus. Vets often give an antibiotic -- either to keep the customer happy, or to prevent a secondary bacterial infection. But antibiotics do nothing against a virus. I would say that since your cat's appetite has returned, the virus has probably about run its course and you should start to see improvement within the next couple days. In the meantime, continue the treatment and you might give the vet a call and see if they have any further suggestions. Give the cat some therapy for the congestion by putting it in a bathroom with a running hot shower for 15 minutes. (Keep the cat company so it's not frightened out of its wits.) Soak a clean washcloth in warm water and hold it on the eye for a little while to provide some relief. Dab off the discharge.

Keep us posted on the kitties. Good luck with your new family!!


----------



## Love'EmKitties (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Tim!


----------



## LesH (May 13, 2005)

> Tomorrow it will be one week since we took her and she still is sneezing, is still congested, and her eye is worse than ever. It's now closed and swollen.


If it's also conjunctivitis, which has associated flu-like symptoms, she might be in need of the doctor prescribing special eye drops...

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/herpes_ ... vitis.html

Here's some more info. Conjunctivitis (if that really is the case here) can be accompanied by URIs...

http://www.eyeclinicforanimals.com/html/cat2.html


----------



## Love'EmKitties (Jun 18, 2005)

Kitties are still not doing well. I think you're right LesH that its conjunctivitis because there is a maroon discharge which I read somewhere is a symptom of that. What I don't understand is why she's still sneezing and so congested. I would think the virus should have ran its course by now


----------

